# First egg retrieval... only 4 eggs:-(



## LaineyR (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this website. After 3 failed IUIs I have just had my first IVF cycle, egg retrieval this morning. The aim was for 10 eggs but I only had 9 follicles. Out of those only 4 eggs were retrieved... 2 follicles were empty, 1 was a cyst and other 2 were small and hard to reach so the Dr didn't retrieve from those. I obviously need to wait until tomorrow to see if any have fertilised but I feel absolutely gutted. I am going through treatment alone as am 42 and single, whilst I have supportive friends and parents I feel totally distraught about his outcome. Ha anyone had a good result with just 4 eggs?


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi Lainey,

I'm in your boat, as I just had my Day 7 scan and only had 2 good-looking follies in there... Have been (briefly) scouring FF for good stories, and can point you to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=318291.0 as well as http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=313630.0. Bet there are more, I just haven't found them yet! Take heart, for every story of women with 40 follies that lead to 10 fertilised eggs, there are just as many with 2 eggs retrieved and both transferred... And success either way! I'm comforting myself, too - this is a lonely journey for everyone - but FF has been really helpful, the women on it have been really supportive, and I feel like I know so much more now than I did.

Fingers hugely crossed for you - it only takes 1 - and I really hope to hear some good news from you by the end of the week... Baby dust!


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi LaineyR,

I know it sounds cliche but like they say "you only need one" and at this point you have 4 so please don't feel disheartened  

I have a low ovarian reserve and am a poor responder and you can see from my signature that I don't get many eggs at all in my cycles...in my last cycle I only got 3 eggs and one of them is my lovely little boy now  ....I have learnt it the hard way that it is all about quality and not quantity in this journey! 

I hope you get good news about fertilization tomorrow and this cycle brings you your dream


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, LaineyR !!!

I think I might be able to help you! I had 5 failed IUI's before I switched to IVF. I wasn´t responding to the drugs as well as they expected and they talked about cancelling the cycle. I convinced them that because we had come so far, we might as well continue. They upped my drugs and I got 4 follies, out of those follies we only got 2 eggs. Out of those 2 eggs only one fertilised and was put back, that stubborn little egg is now 4 years old!!! She is proof that it really just take one good one - quality over quantity!

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE They have a thread full of success stories there!

Single Women ~   CLICK HERE  

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!              

Sue


----------

